# sigma 18-200 or canon 55-250



## silverturtle (Oct 8, 2008)

Currently all i have as the kit lens, and a 1.8 50mm on a Rebel XT

i want to buy an everyday lens, something to take everywhere. initially i was thinking of the 70-300 IS, but it is over my price range. 

then i pretty much desided on the 55-250 IS. the price is right , and everything i have read indicated it is a good lens. 

but recently i have been thinking that not having anything less then a 55 might be a hassel. i dont do much animal shooting, mainly landscape, city scape, people, e.t.c. so after looking around i found the Sigma Sigma 18-200 mm OS, it is more expensive, but i can shed the money if i am convinced. 

Is the sigma any good? should i just go with the 55-250, or will i regrette it.


----------



## Dao (Oct 8, 2008)

The review of the ef-s 55-250mm IS lens is not bad at all.  But I think the 18-200 and the 55-250 are different animals.  If you just want to have a single lens all the time such as travel light and only bring one lens on vacation type of case, I will go with the Sigma 18-200mm OS lens.

If you don't mind changing lens and have a lens cover the wide angle part, I will lean more on the 55-250mm IS.

So, I believe the only person that can choose is you since we may not really know what your personal preference is.


----------



## jwsciontc (Oct 8, 2008)

i have my eye on the 55-250


----------



## maulrat (Oct 8, 2008)

I am saving for the Sigma 18-200mm OS.  Decently wide on a crop camer, nice extended range, and sharp pictures.


----------



## jwsciontc (Oct 8, 2008)

I have just recently come across that one too. got good prices from ebay store sellers.  I think i may go for that one, not sure how the focusing works, its internal so the lense doesnt go in and out.  How is it compared to Canon's 18-200?? Canon's is a lot more expensive


----------



## Bram Turismo (Oct 9, 2008)

I haven't read much good about the OS. The Sigma OS lens seems to perform very well near the wide angle range, but the more and more you go to the zoomed ranges, the worse the quality gets. And on that, you don't buy an 18-200mm lens to just use it near the wide angle ranges now do you? 

I'd say if you have a wide angle lens already, go for the Canon like somebody else has already mentioned.


----------



## jwsciontc (Oct 9, 2008)

oh, thats very good to know since i will be using it for zooming about 80% of the time.  I'll just invest in a wide lense later on


----------



## danjchau (Oct 9, 2008)

-------------


----------

